

Gadget Hunt – Product Hunt for physical products only - mkaroumi
http://gadgethunt.club

======
benologist
Making your name a derivative of "Product Hunt" for the purpose of marketing
as "Product Hunt for a slightly different type of product" will kill or derail
your project. And you'll never be safe, just look at twitpic's recent
collapse.

~~~
mkaroumi
Yeah, I've had that thought in my head but I think it's mostly positive to
call it Gadget Hunt now in the beginning. I asked a question about this on
Quora and got some great answers: [https://www.quora.com/I-created-GadgetHunt-
club-like-a-subst...](https://www.quora.com/I-created-GadgetHunt-club-like-a-
substitute-to-Product-Hunt-for-gadgets-physical-products-The-name-seems-to-be-
good-now-in-the-beginning-but-will-it-kill-my-site-after-a-while-because-of-
its-similarity-to-the-name-Product-Hunt-Is-this-name-good-or-bad)

~~~
benologist
That will probably end up being part of ProductHunt's evidence you're
_intentionally_ building your startup on their name and brand, as will this
submission. It's pure liability and it can destroy your startup.

